# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Fine Arts Shipping Manager

## Ashley Gray

*JOB TITLE          FINE ARTS  SHIPPING MANAGER*

*EMPLOYER        ARTWORKS SAN DIEGO, SAN DIEGO, CA*

*About*

ArtWorks San Diego (AWSD) seeks a full-time Shipping Manager to oversee domestic and international shipments of fine art. Now celebrating its 12th year in business, ArtWorks San Diego offers a full range of museum-quality services including climate-controlled storage, in-house crate construction, custom installation and sculpture rigging, weekly shuttles, and world-wide shipping. AWSD is a TSA-Certified Cargo Screening Facility.
*Responsibilities*

Estimating and executing bookings for fine art shipments (ranging from single works to multi-venue traveling exhibitions for a clientele of museums, galleries, corporations, auction houses and private collectors)Working with clients, vendors, colleagues and agents to coordinate logistics for domestic and international shipmentsOversee TSA compliance, as well as screenings and staff certificationsAssist Senior Staff with complex projects
*Expectations*

Candidate will possess excellent verbal and written communication skillsBe well-organized and able to multitask with a strong attention to detail and accuracyKnowledge of the fine art shipping industry, both domestic and international, is preferredFamiliarity with airline cargo facilities, tarmac supervision and customs formalitiesKnowledge of museum-standard handling and packing procedures
*Compensation*
This is a full-time, salaried position with a typical work week of 9:00 am to 5:00 pm Monday  Friday, though additional hours occasionally may be required to meet project deadlines. Applicants must be legally authorized to work in the U.S. and able to pass a TSA background check. Paid healthcare, holidays, retirement plan with employer match, life Insurance, vacations and sick leave, Dental Insurance available. Salary is based on experience.
Applications will be accepted online only and may be emailed to AWSDcareers@artworkssandiego.com. No phone calls please.

----------


## Pop Alexandra

Is this job still available? I'd be interested in such a position and I have previous experience in coordinating art shippers.

----------

